# What all goes into showing?



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

What goes into showing? A lot of hard work and money. My daughter has been showing for a little over 5 years. There is a lot of prep work prior to a show.

No one needs to show. It's 100% a choice any rider can make. We show for fun, but it also provides some other benefits. Our mare gets exposed to a variety of new environments. My daughter gets to test her skills to see how she compares to other riders. We always have a goal at a show and placements don't matter. For us it's about continuous improvement.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lkm1230 (May 15, 2015)

I figured since I have been training horses, Id like to get into showing but, a friend told me I wouldn't enjoy it very much.....even though she shows her horse almost every weekend in the summer.


----------



## KWPNowner (Sep 25, 2012)

If you're not very familiar with showing, you might want to go and watch a show. Even better if you can go along with a friend who is competing, that will give you a good idea what showing is like. 

In the hunter/jumper world, we have several different levels of showing. You can do unrated local shows that only last a day or maybe two over the weekend up to AA shows, which generally run at least five days. For you first time showing, you'll probably want to find a nice local circuit and go with a trainer you're working with, or at least a very knowledgable friend. You'll want someone (trainer, experienced friend) to be there to help with the technical side of it such as what classes you sign up for, if you need to post an order at the gate, etc. and for the practical aspects like setting jumps for warm up. 

If you have specific questions about any part of showing, let me know!


----------



## lkm1230 (May 15, 2015)

I guess I forgot to mention, I have shown once, just once. But, it was a "fun show" to raise money. And I know this sounds really stupid but, the lady I volunteered for brought a few extra horses, I have never met the horse before, and ended up getting placed second, and the turn out was actually really good that day. So I have participated, and gotten ready, watched a show before, just nothing real extravagant. My friend still laughs at me because, I was stupid enough to get on a horse I knew nothing about.


----------



## KWPNowner (Sep 25, 2012)

That doesn't sound stupid to me! Brave, maybe! That's what IHSA (intercollegiate horse shows, that the university equestrian teams compete at) have you do - you draw a horse's name and that's who you show. 

It sounds as though you have a bit of an idea what showing would be like then. At this point it's really up to you if it sounds appealing. Don't worry about what your friends say, if you want to try it, then give it a shot.  I would still advise bringing a trainer or really experienced friend with you!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I used to love showing! I can no longer afford it, but when I could, I always had fun. I am not competitive at all, so I always just wanted my horse to do well, and loved judges feedback. Big shows or small were pretty much the same to me. 

Almost as much fun was cheering on my competitors!,


----------



## lkm1230 (May 15, 2015)

I think I might give it a shot. We have some rated ,and unrated stuff to do. But, let me just say that whole story about me riding a horse I don't, is probably one of the many stupid things I have done around horses, and I probably shouldn't have done it, HEY but at least it's an experience. If I ever have to do that at a show I am ready for that. I am so hard headed that I started gebtling horses when I was 9, and told everybody that wanted to know that I'd ride anything that can buck, kick, or bite. Been training horses a while, and never took a lesson in my life which I am starting to regret a bit. But learning by experience is my kinda thing. I think showing will be fun. Got to get a little money first, but don't we all, lol.


----------



## lkm1230 (May 15, 2015)

I hate auto correct. I started TRAINING horses at the age of 9.....


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Showing is a lot of fun, but can be stressful. It's not for everyone. But you get to meet lots of great people


----------

